# english.ircfast.com



## christopher2405 (May 2, 2007)

Could someone please tell me if english.ircfast.com is a site linking to malware or a genuine site.

I don't know where they came from (probably my brother) but 4 icons have appeared on my desktop that link to a variation of the above. The icons are:

Download Programs
Translator
Videos
Games
I only tried one link (Translator), but it just redirected to Google translator. I also noticed that my homepage changed to a variation of english.ircfast.com, and was talking about malware removal.

Please help me!


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi Christopher

As far as I can see, it appears to be a download site, available in a variety of languages. The software on offer is stuff that's freely available at other genuine sites - there doesn't appear to be any cracks etc. They do offer quite a few P2P programmes though. McAfee haven't rated it yet, but it seems OK. Have you tried to change your homepage back to whatever you want? I would just drop those icons in the bin.


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

christopher2405 said:


> I don't know where they came from (probably my brother) but 4 icons have appeared on my desktop that link to a variation of the above. The icons are:
> 
> Download Programs
> Translator
> ...


This sort of thing, especially desktop icons is from installation of a program usually.


----------



## christopher2405 (May 2, 2007)

OK thanks, yeah, my homepage can be successfully changed back. Post back if there are any more issues.


----------



## christopher2405 (May 2, 2007)

***UPDATE***​
I have NIS 2007 scheduled to run every Friday at 3.30pm. This Friday, Norton found my usual tracking cookie, and removed it, however it also found IRCFAST, which it classified under Security Risk - High.

Norton cannot remove this manually, but tells the user it should be removed.

Thanks for help, hope this helps any future queries.


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

Hi Christopher

Norton rates the software as Adware due to it's behavior:











*Removal instructions:* http://www.symantec.com/security_response/writeup.jsp?docid=2007-062111-1851-99&tabid=3

So it would be best to get rid of it, following their instructions. If you encounter any problems then post back and one of the experienced guys will help you. :smile:


----------



## christopher2405 (May 2, 2007)

Thanks, all clear now (I think). Icons wre still there afterwards, but could easily be deleted in the usual fashion.


----------



## Anubis2108 (Jun 10, 2008)

Hey. I got this when i downloaded a driver for my mouse at the website. Because i had to navigate around with only my keyboard i think i accidently said Agree to something i shoulden. However the only sympton i got here is that if i am entering a website in Firefox without "WWW" and "COM" etc it will redirect to the website mentioned above.

I would very much like any advise on how to remove this stuff. I allready tryed reinstalling firefox, even to another directory. And as the user above i changed my start page back to normal without any problems.

Thanks in advance.


----------

